# [MULTIMEDIA] logiciels de multimedia simples

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Je suis à la recherche d'une série de logiciels simples pour la vie de tous les jours pour manipuler ses petits médias.

On a tous fait des videos avec le iPhone ou la camera qui se retrouvaient tournées de 90°. N'importe quel logiciel de visualisation d'image peut tourner les photos et les enregistrer avec un bête bouton. Pourquoi on a pas ça avec un logiciel video ?

De même pour le scan. Xsane a trente boutons et x fonctions... Par comparaison mon logiciel sur windows, pour le même scanner, a deux ou trois boutons...

Je lance le sujet, j'espère que ça ira loin ... !

----------

## Trapamoosch

VLC permet de lire ses vidéos avec différents effets, dont la rotation (menu Outils, Liste des effets et filtres).

----------

## 22decembre

mais ne permet pas d'enregistrer le fichier !

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour des retouches vidéo :

- avidemux

- kdenlive

----------

## 22decembre

t'as déjà essayé d'utilser ces soft "simplement" ?

Pour faire de l'édition video et envoyer ton film sur youtube c'est bien (j'ai fabriqué un film du petit chaperon rouge avec) ! Mais y a pas de fonction "tourner le film de 90 °"...

Ou alors je sais pas m'en servir, ce qui est tout aussi probable, mais dans ce cas, c'est une doc "simple" qu'il manque !

En fait, je me rends compte que c'est un des defauts récurrents de Linux que je pointe : le manque de simplicité du zinzin pour l'utilisateur de base

----------

## Tom_

Pour Avidemux : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=112366 ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'ai déjà utilisé avidemux. Il faut jouer avec des "filtres" pour manipuler la vidéo.

----------

## geekounet

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

